# Poor I.D skills..



## Inkage (Apr 6, 2010)

I tattoo this guy that knocks around with wires..he's always going on about these Diamonds & such that he has to remove ect ect... Yesterday he's sitting there ranting on & shows me a photo on his phone of a snake that he'd been called out to pick up & says ''I've got no idea what it is man, i cant work it out, it has weird scales on its head & its white'' I got a bit excited thinking he'd found something cool.. He shows me... snow corn.. Kinda baffles me that he does this kind of work not really knowing a lot about anything.. this is the second time he's shown me ''weird snakes'' the first was a rainbow boa that was in a lady's outside dunny, he said it was a water python morph..lol


----------



## chondrogreen (Apr 6, 2010)

Umm not many keepers study exotic species.
Alot of exotics I wouldn't have a clue about either and I have been keeping for approx 30 years.
Just no interest in them so I have never bothered reading or looking at pics. BTW I too was a relocator for wires


----------



## Inkage (Apr 6, 2010)

I'd think if you're going to go around picking up snakes you should have at least a basic knowledge of what COULD be there?


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Apr 6, 2010)

Can you post the pics here?


----------



## Inkage (Apr 6, 2010)

When he drops in again i'll grab them off him.


----------



## chondrogreen (Apr 6, 2010)

Inkage said:


> I'd think if you're going to go around picking up snakes you should have at least a basic knowledge of what COULD be there?


 
Well they SHOULDN'T be here, hence why we are not trained for exotic species.
Is he a Reptile keeper? or just a person that joined wires randomly? I ask because anyone can do a wires course and be trained to removed snakes (dosn't mean they can I.D them though)


----------



## Inkage (Apr 6, 2010)

True they shouldn't be here..But they are..In massive numbers & in a range of species, he has a few things hasn't been in it long though.. I just assumed that maybe wires would cover such things


----------



## ShadowDragon (Apr 6, 2010)

Gotta love gee up accounts :lol:


----------



## chondrogreen (Apr 6, 2010)

Wires teaches you to treat all snakes like hots, and also has a basic reptile course.
You will learn the difference between a RBBS & a carpet python lol, but thats about it.

My division caught alot of exotics over the years, and even found an albino RBBS


----------



## Inkage (Apr 6, 2010)

Ah ok, do they have any ''special'' department or anything that deals with it? or the wires guys just wizz them off to the vet for euthanasia?


----------



## moosenoose (Apr 6, 2010)

:lol: ....did he relocate it to a suitable area?? :lol: :lol:


----------



## Inkage (Apr 6, 2010)

Ha.. Who knows matey.


----------



## Jacquie (Apr 6, 2010)

I am in WIRES and have personally picked up a few corns over the time and know of others from our branch. They are usually taken straight to a vet and euthanased or the carer does it themselves. I picked up a carpet from Buxton about a month ago (picture attached) that can't be released because it "shouldn't" be here either. I am waiting for it to recover from a nasty wound then it will be handed over to a herp society.


----------



## Pythonking (Apr 9, 2010)

chondrogreen said:


> Umm not many keepers study exotic species.
> Alot of exotics I wouldn't have a clue about either and I have been keeping for approx 30 years.
> Just no interest in them so I have never bothered reading or looking at pics. BTW I too was a relocator for wires


 
I'm not interested to say the least in exotics but being a keeper for 7 years I know what are native and what aren't although I have to admit I don't know all of them and couldn't give a rats tail about them but I would say I could identify that something which is not native.


----------



## chondrogreen (Apr 9, 2010)

Pythonking said:


> I'm not interested to say the least in exotics but being a keeper for 7 years I know what are native and what aren't although I have to admit I don't know all of them and couldn't give a rats tail about them but I would say I could identify that something which is not native.


 
That is why I asked if he was a keeper or just somebody that joined wires with no previous involvement with Herps


----------

